
Show HN: Hotcold Typing – Learning Touch Typing Smartly - palerdot
http://hotcoldtyping.com/
======
kseistrup
Does it support other keyboards than a US one? I use a Danish keyboard and
need ÆØÅ (plus some of the keys on the top row are different than on the US
keyboard).

~~~
palerdot
Right now no. In the future, I will try to support more keyboards other than
the US one.

~~~
kseistrup
I'll see you in the future, then. ;)

------
brudgers
Works in Chromium, doesn't work in Firefox.

~~~
palerdot
Hi, It should be working in latest firefox. Anyway, thanks for the info, so
that I will look into the issue

